# Abandonware



## TbtanSinginBowl (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi everyone! Just joined, looks like a great forum!

Just wondered about getting Abandonware for my OS 7 equipped Mac Classic. In particular, Photoshop (Possibly 4.0 or earlier?).

Anyone know if it is abandonware? If so, anyone got a helpful pointer as to where I could get it from?

Cheers!


----------



## fryke (Jan 24, 2006)

Look on eBay... But if it's a "Macintosh Classic", i.e. a b/w cube kinda thingie, I guess you're out of luck with Photoshop 4. I have Photoshop 2.5 running on a Colour Classic (which has a 68030 processor instead of the 68000 processor used in the Classic), and it's not _really_ usable...

But if you _really_ intend to get Photoshop 4, you might get one on eBay... Or: Why not write to Adobe? They might be as nostalgic as you are, and since you can't really install Adobe CS2 on that classic Mac, they might send you a copy of a version of Photoshop that _does_ run on that Mac...

But again: I don't really think you'd get anything useful out of it...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Jan 25, 2006)

the truth is there is no such thing as abandonware.  its a myth, urban legend.  once an item like software is copyrighted, it is so to the end of time.  most people get away w/it because once it gets soo old, the developers don't have the time or money to waste on stopping it, but it doesn't make it right.  the best thing is to always try to find a real copy of it- like on ebay or amazon-, or to contact the developers to see if they'll help you out.


----------

